# Transporting a 4ft long glass tank



## Tensa (Aug 2, 2014)

I have the opportunity to purchase this 4ft long glass tank, but I'm concerned about transporting it in the back of my vehicle.

I have a hatchback and the trunk does not sit flush with the folded rear seats, so the tank would have to sit at an angle. I am concerned that sitting the tank at an angle would cause stress on certain parts of the tank and possibly cause it to break?

Anyone have any experience with transporting a similar sized tank? Or any suggestions would be helpful as well. 

Thank you.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Put some thick foam padding under each corner, as long as the corners or ends are sitting on some kind of padding you should be fine. Personally I would think it would be okay without it as long as you don't go off roading lol but never hurts to take extra measures....just my thoughts


----------



## Tensa (Aug 2, 2014)

That was quick. Thanks Diztrbd1!


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

i would just put some thick blankets down or a sleeping bag  i really wouldn't worry to much about it but put some pillows between the tank and the side of the car


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

MEDHBSI said:


> i would just put some thick blankets down or a sleeping bag  i really wouldn't worry to much about it but put some pillows between the tank and the side of the car


pillows and blankets? Why do I suddenly envision someone singing lullaby's to the tank too..lol
Tanks (when in good condition) are a lot stronger than people realize. I've transported tanks hanging off a tailgate, standing on end and even on the roof of a car though I wouldn't recommend any of those.
Like Diztrbd1 said, don't go 4x4ing and it should be fine for a short trip


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

Why not use 3/4 ply cut to a bit bigger then your tank footprint?? Give you something to hang on too then use the pillows around it. They make air bags for moving them my buddy's got them. We used them on his six footer in the truck. My four footer went in the jeep sloped because the seat and hanging out the gate it works perfectly no leak yet years later now.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

I wouldn't worry either just has long has it's upright! and nothing can smash hard in to it! Ie: metal seat belt flopping around etc. oh yea no off road driving!! LOL No items in tank either, heavy items , gravel, etc.. enjoy your new tank!


----------



## mikebike (Sep 8, 2010)

I like using 3/4 inch plywood under the tanks as pointed out above.

Do not close any doors without checking interfearance.
I saw a 4 ft 90 gallon tank explode as someone slamed the door.
They measured the seat widh but forget about the arm rest.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

AccidentalAquarist said:


> pillows and blankets? Why do I suddenly envision someone singing lullaby's to the tank too..lol
> Tanks (when in good condition) are a lot stronger than people realize. I've transported tanks hanging off a tailgate, standing on end and even on the roof of a car though I wouldn't recommend any of those.
> Like Diztrbd1 said, don't go 4x4ing and it should be fine for a short trip


Ive had a tank tip over in my vehicle before thats the only reason i said use pillows  personal bad experience


----------

